# EMT Employment Opportunities near Kingman, AZ



## surfinluke (Dec 8, 2010)

My girlfriend just got a job in Kingman, AZ. I am currently working as an EMT in southern california for a IFT/911 response company and looking to move there and work. I am willing to commute up to or just over an hour to do any decent work. If anyone could give me any advice, it would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## surfinluke (Dec 16, 2010)

bump.

I am also willing to commute to Laughlin or Bullhead City or even Las Vegas. I have been doing a lot of research online and can not find any private ambulance, or any other emt jobs for that matter in these areas. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Dec 17, 2010)

Have you considered going the ER Tech route? WARMC (Western Arizona regional medical center),La Paz regional medical center and Havasu regional medical center are all in the general area. ER tech positions almost always pay better than EMT jobs in the field and if you throw in the bonus of being able to network with all the other EMS people in the area its a good way to go. You have a step up on other potential applicants because you have 911 field experience which is what most ER managers are looking for.


----------



## surfinluke (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been looking into ER Tech positions and can not find any open positions within a reasonable distance. Gotta keep searching i guess.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't worry the turn over rate is usually high due to people moving on. Good thing you have more than one hospital in the area. You should try and get some contacts before the positions open.

 I would try and get in and introduce myself to the ER managers at each facility. Just a quick hello and and a few choice words to help get it known that your on the market. You never know if the department might need a tech but is on the fence at the moment and what may push them into a decision is knowing that they have a qualified candidate ready to apply. Like I said you are considered to be well qualified based solely on your time in the field providing care in a 911 environment. If I can be of any help with what to say when you meet the ED manager let me know you may only have one shot so be prepared.


----------



## surfinluke (Dec 19, 2010)

I appreciate it. Once i get out there I will definitely keep you in the loop. That is a great idea.


----------

